
My First Three Months of Selling My Own Software - l33t_d0nut
http://wandering.life/my-first-three-months/
======
barry-cotter
Charge more. At least try just charging $50 for one month and see how that
impacts your revenue. Reach out to your users, ask them what they want, see if
any of them are in "I have lots of money" niches and see of any of the Ines
with lots of money will pay $LOTS for a feature you'd be happy to do.

But please try charging more.

------
theoneone
Real nice read! Keep up the good work!

